# funny reply 2



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

Be warned re my previous post on this. After trying to find someone to actually take notice of this I finally rang a well known animal sancturary for horses and spoke to the welfare department. The person I spoke to said that this could well be a scam where there was no horse, apparently this is well known to get you to pay transport costs etc. after having seen a photo, which I was offered by the person, and then the pony arrived nothing like the one in the photo or else no pony arrives, It would appear to b a scam getting money. she advised ringing the trading standards as they may have a data base on these people. So I feel a bit better as the liklehood is there is no pony and it is just a money scam/

jenn


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

there is alot of scam's about like this. you pay for the transport/horse and nothing will arrive. the horse is ususally free to a good home but you pay the transport! i have seen some horses in about 20 differnet places but as fast as you report them they try a another horse. they are hoping you want a free horse and won't bother asking for to get it vetted - nothing to vet. if it seems to good to be true it usually is!


----------

